
GTK+ on OSX is finally available - nickb
http://www.gtk-osx.org/
======
mseebach
This, and the app-store debacle, is the kind of stuff that makes me think that
Apple isn't in it for the long haul.

Why doesn't MacOSX _ship_ with native GTK? And Qt? Why hasn't OpenOffice
worked seamlessly from day 1? Or at least day 5? Why don't Apple embrace the
huge community that worships their products, instead of becoming the next
Microsoft? What have they got to loose?

If getting my favourite Linux apps to run on my MacBook had bees as easy as
apt-get, heck, even as easy as under Windows, I'd still use Mac OS X.. now
it's running Kubuntu, and I'm regretting not getting a ThinkPad.

I'm disappointed, I REALLY wanted to like MacOSX.

~~~
zain
Sounds like you REALLY wanted MacOSX to be Linux.

~~~
nailer
Most software developers want that - or, more specifically, all the benefits
of Linux with mainstream hardware and application support. What's wrong with
that?

~~~
wmf
Is GTK really a benefit compared to Cocoa?

~~~
Niten
Yeah, Cocoa is hot and all, but just try getting that nice shiny Cocoa app of
yours running on all three of OS X, Linux, and Windows...

~~~
wmf
If you want to write a cross-platform app, I argue that GTK is _still_ not a
very good solution. I wonder how Adobe is progressing with their cross-
platform Cocoa-based CS5.

------
llimllib
I want native gimp, and I see a screenshot on the developer page, but I don't
see how I would get it (short of downloading and compiling myself). Anybody
know more than I?

(edit: trying out <http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/> )

~~~
jws
Last I tried you could download native gimp, but it was fatally flawed in its
keyboard handling. Nice progress, but still more work to go. It's been a while
since there was an update, so no breath holding.

~~~
Zev
Up till now, the "native" Gimp still used X11 (which is being worked on (see
Xquartz), but still buggy) for OS X. And X11 isn't exactly native on OS X by
any means.

------
PStamatiou
Does this mean I can run pidgin/gaim on osx now?

~~~
yan
Have you ever looked at adium?

~~~
michaelneale
Unified IRC and IM would be nice (I like pidgin).

~~~
Zev
Adium has an IRC plugin that you can build. And iirc, the Adium devs are
aiming for IRC in 1.4

